# Heater Core Leak? - 68 GTO



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Everything was ready to go. Filled the rad and noticed a leak from the firewall. There was a small drip inside the car under the heater. I assume that the heater core needs replacing?? 

1968 Gto - Heater Core Leak - YouTube

Just wondering how to get to the heater core? The car does not have air. I haven't been able to find a decent schematic to help. Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Changed mine in my 68 last year. Take out the passenger seat makes working a lot easier. Also removed the glove box for easier access to the bolts. Disconnect the heater control cables then the plastic duct work and you can get to the core. I think there were 4 nuts on the outside of the firewall to remove and you can pull the core out. The inlet tube is curved, kind of tricky to wiggle it out, more tricky to reinstall.


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

Before you take anything apart make sure your hose clamps at the firewall are tight. I had a loose one on mine and the coolant ran back along the outside of the heater core and dripped into the interior.


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

I got the heater core out. It was set into place with what looked like plumber's putty. Is that what you use or is there a special compound? I assume it is to deaden any vibrations that may happen. 

After taking it out...I can see that it will be a challenge to get it back in.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I don't remember anything about plumber puty but it was over a year ago. That curved pipe was such a hassle to get through the firewall and at the same time getting the bolts lined up with the holes, I finally just took a torch and removed the curved pipe and replaced it with a straight one from the hardware store and soldiered it back in. Works fine. If you have a helper you could probably get it back in but its a pain to do.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That is strip caulk, 3m makes it and it holds up well. It can be reused or replaced with the soft foam rubber seal kit from Ames or OPG. good luck


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

On second thought I don't think it was strip caulking, it was firmer and a different color. Either way reuse what you can and get the. Inexpensive foam rubber seal kit for the reassembly.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Funny ..... I noticed Anti freeze running down the firewall in the engine bay that puddled the floor hoses are fine no leaks at them at all. The gasket at the lower outlet in the firewall was soaked. No leaks inside. 
NAPA has them 40.00
Got mine at Performance Years 55.00 and 9.00 for the gasket. Then new tower clamps. 

The inner fender needs to be loosened up or removed to access some of the nuts. If there is an easier way love to hear it.


----------

